

Infographic - World Of Programming - emanuer
http://media.smashingmagazine.com/cdn_smash/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/aboutprogramming04.jpg
great article on how it has been designed and created: http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/06/06/designing-the-world-of-programming-infographic/
======
rwl
LISP is not on the timeline of languages!

~~~
jamesbritt
And they list the TIOBE index.

I think this is really The World of Procedural Programming.

